# My feed is clumping, in the feeder. :( What to do?



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

My feed is clumping, in the feeder.  I'm using a galvanized feeder. My girls were on "starter" crumbles until recently. We've moved up to "layer" pellets. I'm actually mixing the two until I use up all the "starter" feed. I noticed a little clumping when I was using only the "starter" but, since I've started the pellets, I'm seeing a lot more clumping. We've had quite a bit of rain lately. The feeder is under-roof and we built a cone-shaped lid for it (in case any rain were to blow in and to keep the girls from sitting on top of it). I have to go in daily and use something to scrape out and/or break up the clumps. Its only happening at the bottom of the feeder. All the feed inside is fine (no clumping). If it were an adjustable feeder I think enlarging the opening at the bottom would help but... its not. Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its getting wet/moist somehow. I would dump it out and let them eat it off the ground, unless you see mold. Then get rid of it.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I personally never used a feeder for my chickens. I find that it's more exercise and fun if they eat off the ground in their run. Of course in adverse weather, this only happens in their coop where it stays dry. I have to go out and tend to them a little more often, but it fits my schedule just fine. I'm out there all the time checking on them anyways. 
As Apyl says, you must be getting some kind of moisture, and it could just be humidity that is causing this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

aacre said:


> I personally never used a feeder for my chickens. I find that it's more exercise and fun if they eat off the ground in their run. Of course in adverse weather, this only happens in their coop where it stays dry. I have to go out and tend to them a little more often, but it fits my schedule just fine. I'm out there all the time checking on them anyways.
> As Apyl says, you must be getting some kind of moisture, and it could just be humidity that is causing this.


I do the same thing. I feed once in the morning and fling the feed around the yard. It gives them something to do. When its nasty out I toss it in their coop and they scratch thru the straw for it.


----------

